# Circuito Digital para detector de monedas



## puerta2007 (Abr 20, 2007)

Bueno soy estudiante de ingeniería de sistemas, aun aprendiz estoy tomando la clase de circuitos digitales i y pues este es el proyecto...

una maquina de dulces pero pues ya tengo esa logica combinacional solo falta El detector de 2 tipos de monedas solamente...

como este proyecto debe ser presentado en en un digiboard relativamente es mucho mas facil que montar el circuito integrado completo.

me gustaria saber si alguien tiene este proyecto o uno parecido o mejor aun que sepa omo hacerlo y por medio de mi correo o msn explicarme que lo que interesa es entenderlo bien...

gracias por su ayuda y pues a quien desee ayudarme de verdad que tambien estare averiguando por otro lado, me gusta salir adelante no soy un atenido de verdad


----------



## maikol (Abr 21, 2007)

Como las monedas tienen distintos radios puedes colocar un par de LEDs infrarrojos en vertical a distintas alturas para ver si la moneda al pasar tapa uno o los dos rayos (y así identificándola). Debes hacerles un 'canuto' a los emisores para que no dispersen los rayos (pueden llegar a abrir en un ángulo de 40º la emisión). Un saludo.


----------



## fran_14 (Abr 24, 2007)

estoy en lo mismo q tu y tengo que hacer algo similar....
podrias explicar biem eso de los leds.......no lo entendi y mejor si subes un programa!!!!!les
agradeceria
!!!!!!!
salds atte....
franco


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2007)

Los detectores de monedas comerciales, trabajan midiendo el cambio de reluctancia que provoca la moneda al pasar por un campo magnetico, algo similar a los detectores de metales que se usan en la playa para buscar objetos enterrados.


----------

